# Grandfathered



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I thought I heard there was a change and the words grandfathered had been moved into another section something about art 90 maybe?




And you had been doing so well lately. :laughing:


No grandpas in the NEC




> Anyway I have an unfused feeder 85 feet to panel 3 wire.



:no:

Not possible.




> The county is letting me set a main outside and bond it at new inside panel and outside service and keep 3 wire feed like it was allowed in 2005. Makes me happy and saves customer some cash.


Cool.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And you had been doing so well lately. :laughing: No grandpas in the NEC







You noticed that did ya? Ok how about existing installations? That is most likely what I needed to ask. Was that ever in an article and did it move?









BBQ said:


> Not possible.




OK....What I have is an un fused service entrance cable.






BBQ said:


> Cool.



Another case of it's dangerous so we will change the code but also allow it..:blink::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I thought I heard there was a change and the words grandfathered had been moved into another section something about art 90 maybe?...........


..


So where do you think it _used_ to be? :001_huh:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ..
> 
> 
> So where do you think it _used_ to be? :001_huh:



I'm going to take a stab at it and say throughout the code in different articles by exceptions?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> You noticed that did ya? Ok how about existing installations? That is most likely what I needed to ask. Was that ever in an article and did it move?


I am betting you are thinking about what was Article 80 and it never applied unless specifically adopted by an area.

In other words they would have to adopt the NEC and Adopt Article 80. I don't know if anyplace fully adopted 80.

You can find it in the rear of the 2008 NEC in Annex H: Administration.

Does this look familiar?




> 80.9 Application.
> 
> (A) New Installations. This Code applies to new installations.
> Buildings with construction permits dated after adoption
> ...















> OK....What I have is an un fused service entrance cable.


Yes, service entrance conductors, feeders have fuses.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I'm going to take a stab at it and say throughout the code in different articles by exceptions?



I'm with Bob on this one. "Grandfather" isn't in the book. And I doubt it ever has been.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'm with Bob on this one.



S hit, .......... can I change my answer? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> S hit, .......... can I change my answer? :laughing:



Which number? Shoe size, IQ or age? :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Which number? Shoe size, IQ or age? :whistling2:



Third base


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Third base



Stay out of the infield!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Does this look familiar?




Yep. I knew I had seen it somewhere. Maybe the move to the back of the 2008 is what I heard. Thanks.




BBQ said:


> Yes, service entrance conductors, feeders have fuses.



I was letting poco protect them.....:whistling2::laughing:
I had been doing so well lately too.......
That is scary.....:laughing: See guys, trolls can learn too!:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Stay out of the infield!



Why ........................................


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Why  ........................................


Left field.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Left field.


You don't want to tell me today?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You don't want to tell me today?


I'm not asking who's on first!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'm not asking who's on first!


 Third base


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Third base


I don't know.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have many thousands of installations, in Miami, where the conductors go from the utility meter UNDER the house, sometimes in the crawl space, and into the bottom of an interior main breaker loadcenter.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I don't know.


 Pitching.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> We have many thousands of installations, in Miami, where the conductors go from the utility meter UNDER the house, sometimes in the crawl space, and into the bottom of an interior main breaker loadcenter.


Fascinating. :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Pitching.


Naw, these guys are catchers. 



BBQ said:


> Fascinating. :laughing:


That's all you have to say? The same guy who freaks out about in-wall service risers in RMC? 

You disappoint me. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Pitching.


Today's pitching. I don't know is on third.



mxslick said:


> Naw, these guys are catchers.


Tomorrow's catching.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> That's all you have to say? The same guy who freaks out about in-wall service risers in RMC?
> 
> You disappoint me. :laughing:


jrannis is not a nut case. :laughing:


----------

